# billing units for kenalog



## mjl903 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Please help: billing units for 13 mg of kenalog*

When we inject kenalog into a scar we use less then 10 mg (or 1 unit).  How is this billed? Per medicare if you inject 23mg of kenalog you can only bill for 1 unit,, but isn't clear how to bill for the other 3 mg? I am going to a staff meeting this Wednesday and I really need help with this so I can explain this properly.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 23, 2013)

We have always been told to round up.
So if you gave 23 mg you bill it as if you gave 30 mg. So that is 3 units on your claim line.
If you are only billing one unit for 23 mg you are losing money for those 13 units you did not bill for and that can become a lot of money over time.
If you gave less than 10 mg it just one unit.


----------

